# 81002- Medicare Denial-Policy Location?



## Coder07 (Mar 26, 2014)

We are getting denials for 81002 from Medicare when billed with an E/M and going thru the forums I see alot are having the same issues. Now for the life of me I cannot find anything that states it is exclusive to an E/M. I have searched in the NCCI edits and researched everywhere and anywhere where this topic was mentioned. It is really getting to me that I cannot find any official guideline.

If possible does anyone have a link to where this is stated or can someone guide me to the correct site. 

I would appreaciate this so much! Thanks.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't had this problem. What is the denial codes you are getting for this?


----------



## CPAGAN (Mar 31, 2014)

I am seeing the same issue and am stumped as well. The denial codes are 4, N657, MA15, and MA130. Can anyone help us?

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## chevygirl54 (Mar 31, 2014)

*81002*

I am also getting the same denial


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 31, 2014)

Is this the only lab code you are having issues with? Are you billing a modifier on the lab code? Do you have your CLIA # on the claim?


----------



## CPAGAN (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I see what is wrong in system. I can't see it in the system itself, but on the claim a QW modifier is being added when 81002 is exempt from this.

Thanks-Cindy


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 31, 2014)

!


----------

